# There are benefits to membership!



## BigElectricKat

I would encourage all of those guests that are silently checking out the site to join on up! We have a lovely, lively, and diverse community that is warm and welcoming. Please consider joining. It's fun, fast, and best of all *FREE!!!!* 

*Brought to you by your friendly neighborhood BigElectricKat*


----------



## Jay78

Can’t agree more, jump on in the wate is great!!


----------



## RVGleason

I like the Dimensions members community because it’s a very friendly crowd and some of the ‘old timers’ are still around and we can reminisce about the early days. The folks at Fantasy Feeder are ok, but it seems to be a younger crowd over there and outside of similar interests regarding weight, it’s hard to relate. 

Nice to be among friends here!


----------



## DragonFly

Me “weighing” in on the subject... I agree if you are just browsing it is time to join in on the fun! Dimensions is the place to be. I’ve been to the other online gathering places for the fattys and their admirers and Dimensions is special.


----------



## FleurBleu

If I hadn't signed up here, I would still live in hiding. I would never have figured out either how much good I can do a body-issue-riddled BHM and how much good he can do me. 
Bottom line: do sign up. If you keep coming back, apparently you have something to say.


----------



## RedShellBlueShell

Well said, FleurBleu!
This little community gives us a place to be heard and safe and understood in a world that can be so isolating. Discovering Dimensions 10 years ago helped me accept myself and, in so doing, helped me realize more opportunities to promote joy and compassion in life.
I only have one regret: not joining up sooner!


----------



## loopytheone

I can't tell you how happy it makes me to hear these stories of how happy Dims makes you all. <3


----------



## BigElectricKat

Something that has been bothering me for a while now is the fact that there are many, Many, MANY members who for whatever reason, don't really participate on the boards. I mean, there are longtime members who have virtually no input to the community. Examples of what I'm talking about are:

*Member Since 2007 - 2 Messages - 1 Like
Member Since 2009 - 1 Message - 0 Likes
Member Since 2007 - 0 Messages - 0 Likes*
*notice I did not use any names*

While I understand and even support that members should be allowed to participate at whatever level they are comfortable with, it has me begging the question: Is there just a very large contingent of members who are solely here to ogle the models photos? Or am I missing the point? I thought this was a community where like minded individuals could come to converse, share, support, educate, learn, and sometimes heal?
Yeah, I find naked ladies to be very, VERY interesting so I'm not hatin'. I just wonder if that's all some people get out of Dims.

So come on! Get in the game! Start letting your voice be heard and hear others! Let's make Dims the hottest place in town!

*Yes, you can now strip me of my Mod status if I've crossed a line. I'll still come here and want to champion this site and what it stands for if they'll let me*


----------



## Adamantoise

It would be pleasant to meet more people here.


----------



## Admin

And if you join you can enjoy the forum Ad free. Just set your User/Member Preferences.


----------



## CatmanLou

Y'all talked me into posting.  My name is Lou, 69-y.o. straight male [FWIW], one cat, and one large g.f. (~240-lbs.), who's about a year and a half older than me (I always liked older girls then, as I became an adult, older women). I live in San Francisco, Stephanie lives in the East Bay so we don't see each other that often but do have catch up phone chats every Sunday. We _did_ get together last week and let me tell you she looked *hot*.  

I'm a memeber of a couple of other forums, all cat (housecat) related. As a matter of fact, I'm co-owner of two of those Groups. My experience is that about 30% of the members of any group post regularly. If I become a regular poster, I'll add a photo.

I've enjoyed reading the message boards over the past several months, ever since I started getting daily Message Board digests.

That's it from here on the Left Coast.


----------



## BigElectricKat

CatmanLou said:


> Y'all talked me into posting.  My name is Lou, 69-y.o. straight male [FWIW], one cat, and one large g.f. (~240-lbs.), who's about a year and a half older than me (I always liked older girls then, as I became an adult, older women). I live in San Francisco, Stephanie lives in the East Bay so we don't see each other that often but do have catch up phone chats every Sunday. We _did_ get together last week and let me tell you she looked *hot*.
> 
> I'm a memeber of a couple of other forums, all cat (housecat) related. As a matter of fact, I'm co-owner of two of those Groups. My experience is that about 30% of the members of any group post regularly. If I become a regular poster, I'll add a photo.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading the message boards over the past several months, ever since I started getting daily Message Board digests.
> 
> That's it from here on the Left Coast.


Welcome and thank you for letting your voice be heard!


----------



## Adamantoise

CatmanLou said:


> Y'all talked me into posting.  My name is Lou, 69-y.o. straight male [FWIW], one cat, and one large g.f. (~240-lbs.), who's about a year and a half older than me (I always liked older girls then, as I became an adult, older women). I live in San Francisco, Stephanie lives in the East Bay so we don't see each other that often but do have catch up phone chats every Sunday. We _did_ get together last week and let me tell you she looked *hot*.
> 
> I'm a memeber of a couple of other forums, all cat (housecat) related. As a matter of fact, I'm co-owner of two of those Groups. My experience is that about 30% of the members of any group post regularly. If I become a regular poster, I'll add a photo.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading the message boards over the past several months, ever since I started getting daily Message Board digests.
> 
> That's it from here on the Left Coast.



It's a pleasure to meet you, sir. Welcome aboard.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Time for my weekly plug to all you guests out there casually perusing the site to become a full-fledged member! Come enjoy the benefits of membership and get to see ALL the site has to offer. 

I'd also like to encourage all the long time members to get in on some of these interesting conversations. Let your voice be heard!


----------



## DragonFly

CatmanLou said:


> Y'all talked me into posting.  My name is Lou, 69-y.o. straight male [FWIW], one cat, and one large g.f. (~240-lbs.), who's about a year and a half older than me (I always liked older girls then, as I became an adult, older women). I live in San Francisco, Stephanie lives in the East Bay so we don't see each other that often but do have catch up phone chats every Sunday. We _did_ get together last week and let me tell you she looked *hot*.
> 
> I'm a memeber of a couple of other forums, all cat (housecat) related. As a matter of fact, I'm co-owner of two of those Groups. My experience is that about 30% of the members of any group post regularly. If I become a regular poster, I'll add a photo.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading the message boards over the past several months, ever since I started getting daily Message Board digests.
> 
> That's it from here on the Left Coast.


Thanks for being here!!! I really like getting to know new people!


----------



## DragonFly

I’ve looked through the boards as a guest, not logging into my account. Wow what a different experience! Take Admin’s Advice and sign up and the make the Chandler to go ad free


Admin said:


> And if you join you can enjoy the forum Ad free. Just set your User/Member Preferences.
> 
> View attachment 132316


----------



## FleurBleu

If you're enjoying the stories here, signing up will enable you to encourage the authors or to make suggestions. You get to interact


----------



## RVGleason

And amongst the benefits, we have cookies!


----------



## DragonFly

RVGleason said:


> And amongst the benefits, we have cookies!


 Cookies get me every time.


----------



## FleurBleu

Join the dark side. We have fried chicken.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Time for my monthly pitch for membership. Join. It's a good thing. 'Nuff said.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I am stepping out of my "pity pool" for a moment in order to announce my usual plug for the lurkers out there. Please consider joining and becoming a more integral part of the community. As an added bonus, I would be willing to add you (in which ever fashion you like), to an upcoming story I'm writing (as soon as I finish with _The Remote Tour_). Think about it.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Yes, if you have been a lurker for a while or just discovering Dims, please think about becoming a member!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Oh for gawd sakes, we don't bite. I just beat people up with my fairy wand....but only if they deserve it. I promise to make you like it


----------



## RVGleason

FleurBleu said:


> Join the dark side. We have fried chicken.


----------



## Corey

I’m going to make this long in hopes that’s someone else like me will step out of their shell to become a member, or to be more involved as an existing member.

After accidentally coming across Dimensions over the summer, I lurked for a few months before finally giving in and becoming a member. I hesitated because I had the fear of the site being one big ad promotion (it’s not, and you can turn the ads off anyway), and also...I felt guilty for coming to a website for the sole purpose of reading sexual content when I am very happily married (to a very sexy man!)

I finally became a member after growing tired of not having access to certain things, so I signed up under the condition that I would not be involved in any way. But then I started seeing encouraging comments left at the end of stories, and I started reading conversations between other members that were GENUINE and real, and they covered other subjects outside of the topic of weight gain. I still stayed hidden, though, but only because I’m a private person and enjoy being that way.

It was completely a spur of the moment thing, but I began to write a story to prove to myself that I wasn’t chicken, and I’m so glad I did. I have received encouragement through likes, personal messages and public messages, and I’ve gotta say, people that are part of Dimensions are so genuine and down to earth. I’m sorry I ever limited this site and the people to just the topic of fat, because it’s so much more. I’m glad I broke out of my (very!) private and withdrawn shell to be part of a community that relates to everybody in one way or another.

I am also trying to become more involved myself, which is painfully hard for me to do...so I’m writing this to let y’all know that I’m trying to challenge myself and my withdrawn (but very friendly!) personality. Cheers!


----------



## kbomb

I'm a long-time lurker. I've been coming and going for more than 10 years at this point.

I guess what I would like is to have more in-person encounters with like minded people, but I don't see that happening, so I really just check in to sites like this because knowing these people are _somewhere _out there keeps me relatively sane.


----------



## Paul 1000

I'm new and seeing what it's like. Other FA sites seem to just be about selling videos, I need more mental stimulation with like minded people.


----------



## Tad

Welcome Paul! And indeed, Dimensions is so refreshing some days for the longer discussions.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Once again, I would like to encourage all lurkers and guests to become full members and jump in the pool with other like minded folks here. They are a great bunch of people from all walks of life and all parts of the world. We don't bite... Unless you ask and even then we don't start off just chomping down, we nibble a little, kiss, caress, then lick and then... Oops!  I'm sorry. Got a little carried away there for a minute.

But please join! There are plenty of friendly people here, tons of information, and you might make a friend or two! Cheers!!!


----------



## Shotha

@BigElectricKat You should have said, "There are tons of friendly people here, plenty of information." It would sound much more enticing to the lurkers, who hide on the fringes of our community.


----------



## BigElectricKat

So, I stop by the site this morning and I noticed there were 322 guests checking things out. 

Ladies and gentlemen, there are great benefits to becoming a member (it's free BTW). Not only do you get full access to all of the forums (which includes the models sections if you are so inclined), You also get to post your stuff and see other's media albums (this is a plus!). Not to mention, you get to ask me anything and be the recipient of all my vast and nigh-limitless knowledge . (Okay, that's pushing it, I know)

*So, come in and join us* *for the full, fun-filled, (sometimes freaky), fabulous Dims experience! (Didja notice that alliteration there?*)


----------



## BigElectricKat

There were 512 "Guests" looking around at various things on the site this morning. That's 512 potential full-fledged members that could be perusing *ALL* of the wonderful content on Dimensions! You could be checking out archived content, recent stories (mine included), or some of the model forums (you know you want to). 

*Come on and jump in with both feet! So join us, inform us, and interact with us! Become a member today!*


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I'm a member but also a lurker, where do I fit in to this whole thing 

Also: some people think being asked to make a membership means send weirdo messages to current members, and hmm it doesn't mean that!


----------



## BigElectricKat

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'm a member but also a lurker, where do I fit in to this whole thing
> 
> Also: some people think being asked to make a membership means send weirdo messages to current members, and hmm it doesn't mean that!


As long as you're a member, it's all good. I just want to encourage the folks who are simply "guests" to come join us for all the fun and frivolity!

And you are right, becoming a member does not mean that you'll be inundated with weird messages... Unless you ask.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

BigElectricKat said:


> As long as you're a member, it's all good. I just want to encourage the folks who are simply "guests" to come join us for all the fun and frivolity!
> 
> And you are right, becoming a member does not mean that you'll be inundated with weird messages... Unless you ask.



I won't ever ask.


----------



## BigElectricKat

DitzyBrunette said:


> I won't ever ask.


Okay then. Awesome. I hope you are having a good holiday weekend.


----------



## Mainegal

BigElectricKat said:


> I would encourage all of those guests that are silently checking out the site to join on up! We have a lovely, lively, and diverse community that is warm and welcoming. Please consider joining. It's fun, fast, and best of all *FREE!!!!*
> 
> *Brought to you by your friendly neighborhood BigElectricKat*


Howdy stranger!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Mainegal said:


> Howdy stranger!


How's my favorite gal from Maine?


----------



## CarmellaBombshell

Cheers


----------



## BigElectricKat

I logged in this morning and there were 195 "guests" lurking about the various forums. If just 10% of those guests would join and become full members, we'd have 20 new members (well actually 19.5 new members but I wanna give that .5 guy and upgrade). 

Becoming a member is fast, easy, and best of all FREE! 

So, come on! Join the fun. Become a member today and enjoy the full, unfettered access that you want and deserve. Did I mention it's FREE? Well if I didn't...

*IT'S FREE!!!*!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Alright all you lurkers, creepers, and otherwise just peepers! I'm tossing out a plug for our favorite site and asking all of the 282 Guests we have on at the moment to consider joining and becoming full-fledged members of Dimensions!

Not only do you get to communicate with a wonderful community of great people, you also get access to our stories library (hot stuff!), and also to the model forums upon request (even hotter stuff!).

*So come on! Join now! It's free, simple, quick and did I mention free? Yes, that's right! There's no cost to join and you won't be inundated with spam emails like some of those other sites. You get to keep your anonymity and have more fun to boot! *


----------



## BigElectricKat

*I interrupt this broadcast for an urgent message!*

I saw 433 "Guests" viewing some of our content this morning.

That's 433 potential members that could potentially be getting the "*Full Monty"*, with access to all of the wonderful and exciting content Dimensions has to offer.

For all you lurkers out there, joining the site is free and painless. No crappy spam emails and no one will bother you if you just want to be left alone. You'll just have the full, unfettered access to everything, including: models forums, health information, and you'll have the ability to post to thousands of entertaining and informative threads! Dudes/Dudettes... *It's free!*

*I now return you to our regularly scheduled programming.*


----------



## BigElectricKat

So, it's a new year; a time for renewal and new beginnings! Wouldn't it be great for all of our guests to take the time to become full-fledged members? There are great benefits to becoming an member. 

Members get to interact with other like-minded members on a daily basis. 
Members get unrestricted access to Dimensions wonderful assortment of content.
Members get access to the archives.⚒
Members can opt-in to the Model forums! 
So, think about it and give joining a try. You have nothing to lose (*it's free*) and everything to gain!!!


----------



## BigElectricKat

At this very moment, there are over 200 "Guests" on the site, no doubt skimming the material and possibly wondering what all the hubbub is about. Well, I have good news for all of you; *THERE ARE TONS (no pun intended) OF EXCLUSIVE CONTENT THAT YOU COULD BE READING! *All you have to do is sign up to be a full member. There's no muss, no fuss, no fees, and no catch. Just wonderful content, great info, and a lot of very nice people waiting to interact with you.

So jump in with both feet and get full, unfettered access to everything we have to offer. Join the fun and see how sweet it is!

**Did I mention, it's free?**


----------



## BigElectricKat

Alright all you lurkers, peepers, and secret keepers!  It's time you jumped in, came out of the closet, and announced yourself to the world. 🗣

As of this minute, there are 381 "guests" only skimming the surface of what this site has to offer when they could be perusing ALL the great content and interacting with all the wonderful members. 

Well? What are you waiting for? Come on in, the water's fine! And it's absolutely free!
Free is good!
Free is great!!
There's nothing like a little free in your life.

Interesting topics of conversation: Free! 
Getting to know folks from all over the world: Free!
Highly stimulating stories: Free!
Your favorite model content: Free!!!!

Please consider joining! We'd love to have you become a part of this wonderful, accepting, and diverse community. Like I said, it's *FREE!!!!!!!!!

*P.S. *And if you act now, I will throw in a character based on you in my next short story!***


----------



## BigElectricKat

Alright, people! it is time once again for me to plug our lovely site and all the great content we have.

I'll keep it simple: It would be great if all our guests would simply join up and help make this place even better. Joining is quick, easy, and best of all... FREE!

Take a few moments to join up and get access to ALL of the interesting content, information, and photos!

And like I said, *IT'S FREE!!!!* 
*Come on, you know you want to*


----------



## Tickleseeker

BigElectricKat said:


> I would encourage all of those guests that are silently checking out the site to join on up! We have a lovely, lively, and diverse community that is warm and welcoming. Please consider joining. It's fun, fast, and best of all *FREE!!!!*
> 
> *Brought to you by your friendly neighborhood BigElectricKat*


I think the atmosphere is friendly, but also having had experience with specialized or niche forums, what I see is an ebb and flow of interest. Most of the time newcomers will arrive with high hopes, but when their level of enthusiasm or interest is not well met, it's easy to fade away or just become part of the Silent Observer Society. I also think the Global Pandemic, our diverse demographic locations, and overall expectations, all play a part in how participation has resumed over the platform's lifespan. Thanks.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Thank you for joining up @Tickleseeker !

I am currently reviewing one of the stories I've written, making some corrections and such. Hoping to have the next chapter done soon.


----------



## BigElectricKat

When I logged in this morning, there were 14 members and 267 guests! 267 guests?!?!?!

Come all you "guests"! Join up it's free! I said FREE! What could be better than free?

And as a member, you get access to all sorts of content that guests can only dream about .

So, sign up today. It only takes a minute or two and like I said *IT'S F-R-E-E! *

This public service announcement brought to you by your friendly neighborhood BEK!


----------



## BouncingBoy

I've been a member for a looooooooooooooooooong time.I left for a while because of personal matters & when I returned I'd forgot my login so had to start anew.I know this site was 1 of the very 1st I joined & have enjoyed it all these years.I pop in & out reading stories,looking at pics & other posts.Occasionally I even add some myself.I'm gonna have to take the time to check all the things I have posted 1 of these days.Then I'll know what I HAVEN'tT posted....lol I write stories & do some digitql artwork.RV has seen some of the latter & has been trying to talk me into posting it!....lol Maybe 1 of these days.I'm also a Mod at 1 of the other sites so that takes up some of my time too.Dims is & always will be 1 of my homes on the web.I love you all(as long as you don't tick me off....lol)Oh....And as far as us NOT biting.....We may nibble a little bit & only bite hard if asked.....muhahahahahahaha!


----------



## Jerry Thomas

It took me a while to join because I was a little concerned about confidentiality, not wanting to share my "true identity" as someone who is hopelessly fat-obsessed. But as I grew more confident in Dims as a trustworthy site, I decided to join, but of course I use an avatar who is way better looking than me in real life. (Go to page 191 of the Life Science Library title "Growth" to see the rest of what he looks like  ).


----------



## BigElectricKat

Been a while, so I thought I'd wave the DIMENSIONS flag  once again for all you lurkers, peepers, and fat-body seekers .

If you haven't taken the plunge just yet, don't fret! You can still become a member of the  FA/FFA community on the internet (am I biased?).

Join up now (for free) and get full access to exclusive content that only members can view (and I know you wanna view) .

So come on in, the water's fine and there's plenty of room in the pool (it's a BIG pool) .

Join today! It's quick! It's easy! It's painless! and best of all IT'S FREE!


----------



## BigElectricKat

As I sit here on the last day of the dreaded year 2021 , I am reminded that the future is what we make of it. That being said, I hope that we can all make 2022 a much better year.

A great way to o that would be for some our "guests" to make the leap and join Dimensions on a full membership basis! 

Joining is easy, fast, and most importantly *FREE*! You'll get access to member only content and you have the chance to make this site better by having some input, maybe submit a story or two, or even meet the person of your dreams (we all need to dream, right?).

So join up today! Start 2022 off right and get in the game!

Brought to you by your _Friendly Neighborhood BEK_!


----------



## DaJuiciestPeach

RVGleason said:


> And amongst the benefits, we have cookies!


I want REAL cookies!!!


----------

